# My 2nd running engine.



## tattoomike68 (Oct 24, 2007)

Its much better looking then my first. It will almost run on breath.

no plans, I just started cutting and drilling till it was done.

It runs fine.












 <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iqr75TpbRIo&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed>

 <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gWz2z4LePSs&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed>


----------



## wareagle (Oct 24, 2007)

Great job!  I especially like the finish you put on it.  The engine turned finish is something that you don't very often these days.  How did you do it?


----------



## tattoomike68 (Oct 24, 2007)

I jeweled it with a stick I turned and staple gunned a peice of emeory cloth to the stick then just did it freehand in the drillpress.

I like a hand crafted look.


----------



## 1Kenny (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks good. Bet that was fun running it in the shop.

Kenny


----------



## tattoomike68 (Oct 24, 2007)

1Kenny said:
			
		

> Looks good. Bet that was fun running it in the shop.
> 
> Kenny



Yea, thats my brothers shop I dont have an air compresser. I have free run of that shop anytime I need it. It has most everything but a tig and cnc machines.


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 24, 2007)

Mike,
Nice engine you have got there. Thats a big size for a wobbler, bet you wouldn't be able to puff that for long.
Isn't it a great feeling designing and making something, then it comes to life when you put a breath of wind into it.
Well done.

John


----------



## tattoomike68 (Oct 24, 2007)

It does eat some air its .3125" bore .750" stroke. Its been done for weeks Im just now posting the pictures.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks great Mike.
That is one of the biggest home brew 
wobblers I've ever seen running.
Nice work!

Rick


----------



## Cedge (Oct 25, 2007)

Damned fine work, Mike. That is one gigargantuous oscillator. 

Steve


----------



## tattoomike68 (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I guess it is a bit large.

I want my next one to be in the scale closer to "The Tiny" I want one that runs on breath. Im guessing good size ports and bore and a shorter stroke.

I have to design around the size of my tooling. My smallest drill is 1/16", I have no small taps and dies. (I can borrow some from my brother)

My next one will be very small.


----------



## shred (Oct 25, 2007)

tattoomike68 said:
			
		

> Well I guess it is a bit large.
> 
> I want my next one to be in the scale closer to "The Tiny" I want one that runs on breath. Im guessing good size ports and bore and a shorter stroke.
> 
> ...


FWIW, Tiny might be a little small for a breath-operated engine.  Mine takes quite a bit of air to buzz along.  Dave Goodfellow has some lung engines that are kinda midway in size.


----------



## gt2ride (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree with shred.  My tiny takes more air then the mine eng.


----------

